# Eating Cilantro during pregnancy?!



## jenmcn1

So I am a HUGE cilantro lover...I eat it in everything!! I have a great recipe for Cilantro peanut dressing that I eat over quinoa salad. I'm obsessed.
So I just read an article on google stating that cilantro can cause early miscarriage...
I'm a little freaked out! The dressing that I make calls for 2 huge bunches of cilantro....which I almost consumed all of it!! 
it is a major craving of mine right now
Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thank you!!


----------



## Larkspur

I'm sure if there was anything to worry about it would be on the caution list from your doctor (and it's not). Google is full of nonsense.


----------



## Leids

Here's a list of no-no food while pregnant - https://www.foodsafety.gov/poisoning/risk/pregnant/chklist_pregnancy.html

I can't find _anything_ on cilantro that isn't just here-say. There's no proof whatsoever that it can cause early miscarriage. Basically doctors that have commented on it said that if you miscarry while eating a lot of cilantro that it's likely you would have miscarried anyway (basically just a coincidence).

I ate a good amount of cilantro a few weeks ago because it was in my salad mixes. I can't stand it though and ended up pulling what I could get out. :haha:


----------



## jenmcn1

Thank you for your reply! Makes me feel better!! My DH thinks I should just relax, and eat as much as I crave...as there are many health benefits to it.


----------



## rubysoho120

I don't see how it can be bad. Cilantro is used in lots of ethnic foods. Like we have tons of salsa and pico de gallo that has cilantro in it. So yummy. My dr okayed it. :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

I eat cilantro every day. It's the best antacid that I have ever found. If my stomach is upset, when not pregnant, I eat a handful and feel fine within an hour. When my stomach is sour or I feel nauseated with pregnancy I eat a very small handful and feel better w/in 45 minutes.

Parsley, on the other hand, can be used to induce menses so I don't eat much of that during pregnancy.


----------



## jenmcn1

Thank you ladies!!!! Sooo appreciate your responses!!


----------



## aspiringmum

jenmcn1 said:


> Thank you ladies!!!! Sooo appreciate your responses!!

My best advice (for myself too!) is to avoid Dr. Google. The internet is full of strange things and strange people--your (REAL) doctor knows best!


----------



## sun

Agree with the other ladies - I've never heard of this either! Also I am a huge cilantro lover as well and eat it in all my pregnancies - mmmm.


----------



## Larkspur

ItsAWonder said:


> Parsley, on the other hand, can be used to induce menses so I don't eat much of that during pregnancy.

Given how heavily parsley is used in Middle Eastern cuisine, I doubt it has any effect unless you eat it in truly bizarre quantities.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Larkspur said:


> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Parsley, on the other hand, can be used to induce menses so I don't eat much of that during pregnancy.
> 
> Given how heavily parsley is used in Middle Eastern cuisine, I doubt it has any effect unless you eat it in truly bizarre quantities.Click to expand...

Truly bizarre quantities is correct. Parsley tea - about one handful of parsley leaves to a few cups of water will bring on uterine cramps and menses. I actually tried it after my acupuncturist told me about it to bring AF a few days early for an island vacation. Since, when I have indigestion, I will eat a full handful of cilantro I was using this comparison.


----------



## Larkspur

ItsAWonder said:


> Larkspur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItsAWonder said:
> 
> 
> Parsley, on the other hand, can be used to induce menses so I don't eat much of that during pregnancy.
> 
> Given how heavily parsley is used in Middle Eastern cuisine, I doubt it has any effect unless you eat it in truly bizarre quantities.Click to expand...
> 
> Truly bizarre quantities is correct. Parsley tea - about one handful of parsley leaves to a few cups of water will bring on uterine cramps and menses. I actually tried it after my acupuncturist told me about it to bring AF a few days early for an island vacation. Since, when I have indigestion, I will eat a full handful of cilantro I was using this comparison.Click to expand...

Surprising! I would often eat a full handful of parsley in meals like tabbouleh, some salads, eggplant parmigiana or pasta, and have never experienced cramps. Maybe it's the process of preparing it as a tea that alters it; I just learned yesterday that salvia is psychoactive when consumed as a tea, but has no apparent effect when the leaves are eaten. Weird science.


----------



## Bunnyfufu

jenmcn1 said:


> So I am a HUGE cilantro lover...I eat it in everything!! I have a great recipe for Cilantro peanut dressing that I eat over quinoa salad. I'm obsessed.
> So I just read an article on google stating that cilantro can cause early miscarriage...
> I'm a little freaked out! The dressing that I make calls for 2 huge bunches of cilantro....which I almost consumed all of it!!
> it is a major craving of mine right now
> Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thank you!!

I came across your post and it gave me cravings. Sounds great. I looked for a way to PM you, but this site doesn't seem to have that option? Would you post your cilantro dressing recipie?

*smile hopefully*


----------



## MindUtopia

I think someone is confusing this with parsley as someone else said. Parsley has long been used as part of traditional medicine to induce terminations. But it's impossible to do in the quantities you would normally eat in food. I believe it's usually used in medicinal quantities, so not like a bit of parsley on your food, and can be packed into the vagina as well. But no, you don't need to avoid either in cooking in pregnancy. I eat massive amounts of coriander (cilantro) and have in all my pregnancies.


----------

